# [How to?] Fix Broken Downloads



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

I hope all of you know this method but those who don't this will be a time/money saver... 

All of us download files from internet which always ranges from few KB's to MB's or GB's.

Consider a scenario of you downloading a file (lets say 1GB) through a download manager and after sometime 
the file is downloaded till 60% but the site from which you are downloading doesn't support Resume feature. 
and all of sudden your download is interrupted because of the following reasons:
1) ISP gone down...network connectivity Error 
2) Electricity gone...(no UPS)...dammit!!!  
3) Sudden PC restart/shutdown (Oh Man... ) 
4) Any other condition which suits here 

what you will do then,the download manager gave up saying "Source file returned HTML file..do u want to replace it?" <damn HTML> but u don't want an HTML (few KB's)
even if u click on resume the Download Manager will return the same message...

now all u will do is curse the incident and begin downloading from start (0%) 

*NO but wait before doing the same thing again you can save a hell lot of time by Resuming the download (which u might be thinking should have worked...)*

sure it won't work straight away 

just follow these simple steps

1) _Never_ yes u hear that right "Never Ever..." click on the Yes button when the above ".HTML.." or any other message appears.Just Ignore/Cancel the Message Box.
2) If you have done step 1 then all is well...Now read the below theory

_"All Download Managers including Torrent Downloader (e.g Utorrent) never downloads file in a sequential manner...all they download the file in Random order if u have seen the progress bar"_
OK so now your download manager must have 60% (or any other amount) of file downloaded in your harddisk but not as a complete file 
the file name would say e.g file001.odp or file001.rtv (the . suffix will differ according to the download managers as all of them append their file extension before it is completed)

so,just take *a backup of the above partially downloaded file and delete it from its original location and also delete it from the Download Managers Queue* 
The above bold line is very very important.

3) Now,go again to the website download link and click the download button the file will start downloading again (from 0%) and now as soon as it completes few KBs just pause the download 
and copy/paste back the previous backup file over to new one and click Resume...

 Voila!  you have your download starting from 60% again (or wherever it was left) 

*Note:* This is helpful for those who have Limited MB plan/Slow internet...even high speed net users can use this method (not to shame)

Well this what *I ESP*...means _I Experimented I succeed I Posted_

Also, I m 99% sure that this will work with all of you only 1% chance  will be either the Download Manager algorithm is different or may be the source website is doing some crazy stuff to stop this Trick


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice One


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 24, 2012)

Good tut BTW


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 25, 2012)

Great write up, tried this some months back..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2012)

^Thanx to all...


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

While using *DAP*, i tried this. Ofcourse, with a partially downloaded file. 

If your connection is interrupted somehow and you dont know the Zangetsu's method, but you still want to see whether the download is worthy to download again or not (this happens with bad movies) , just rename *file001.mkv.dap* (DAP download like this) to *file001.mkv*(remove .dap). The file will still play here and there, thereby you can guess whether you still want to DOWNLOAD again or not.

Thanks again Zangetsu. I use the above method and often delete file, that is not worthy to download.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> While using *DAP*, i tried this. Ofcourse, with a partially downloaded file.
> If your connection is interrupted somehow and you dont know the Zangetsu's method, but you still want to see whether the download is worthy to download again or not (this happens with bad movies) , just rename *file001.mkv.dap* (DAP download like this) to *file001.mkv*(remove .dap). The file will still play here and there, thereby you can guess whether you still want to DOWNLOAD again or not.


If to check the quality of the movie then yes the tricks works.



Gearbox said:


> Thanks again Zangetsu. I use the above method and often delete file, that is not worthy to download.


Welcome...


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2012)

Where to find the parts when using IDM ?


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2012)

anupam_pb said:


> Where to find the parts when using IDM ?


In your "Downloads" folder?


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 21, 2012)

does it work with jdownloader also if the file does not support resume then on pause it wont start again .... havent checked it though


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> In your "Downloads" folder?



I'm unable to find it there even with show hidden files, that's why I posted....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> does it work with jdownloader also if the file does not support resume then on pause it wont start again .... havent checked it though



Read this line 


Zangetsu said:


> Also, I m 99% sure that this will work with all of you only *1% chance  will be either the Download Manager algorithm is different* or may be the source website is doing some crazy stuff to stop this Trick


----------



## tech_boy (Jan 1, 2013)

There is another trick which works everytime for me. Suppose u are downloading a 2gb file nd download breaks at 90% or so. Do the following steps:
1) Go to the website from where u got the link(mediafire or rapidshare).
2) Right click on download button and select copy link address.
3)In ur download manager, right click on the broken download and select properties.
4) In the Target or  Download link box, enter the new address and click Ok
5) Click resume now.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Read this line



Tried with fdm on exhibit.com didn't worked


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

@zangetsu: so IDM works in that 1% non-standard algo ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2013)

@tech_boy: Thanks for the trick..but will it work with Captcha  downloads?


kartikoli said:


> Tried with fdm on exhibit.com didn't worked



Hmm..so that's the 1% 



anirbandd said:


> @zangetsu: so IDM works in that 1% non-standard algo ??



Perhaps..as I use IDA which works flawlessly on above method


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @zangetsu: so IDM works in that 1% non-standard algo ??



no it doesnt... 
found the temp folder: C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\IDM\DwnlData\<username>\


----------



## mija123 (Jan 31, 2013)

great tut


----------



## captain_volt (Feb 8, 2013)

very useful  tutorial.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2013)

^Thanks guys...I hope it works for u all...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 17, 2013)

It helped me a lot . Thank you !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> It helped me a lot . Thank you !!!



glad to hear that....it works for me too...such a time saver


----------



## root.king (Mar 22, 2013)

thanx for sharing, u saved lots of time


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2013)

^it seems like this is helping many people in TDF...good 

@MODS: can we make it sticky..if possible


----------

